# Moving



## Catlin22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone
My family and I are planning a move to the Apulia area as soon as possible. I would be grateful for any info that you may have on the area. My grandson is 5 years old.
We would like to maybe start a business, my daughter will probably teach English. Is it a nice area to live? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Catlin22 said:


> Hi everyone
> My family and I are planning a move to the Apulia area as soon as possible. I would be grateful for any info that you may have on the area. My grandson is 5 years old.
> We would like to maybe start a business, my daughter will probably teach English. Is it a nice area to live? Any info would be appreciated


hi we live in Italy perminant , on looking for a place to retire we first looked at Apulia , but were warned of by the locals there is a lot of control down there if you know what I mean do your research very well and long and as said above rent for awile in any area you chose . we did and are very happy where we live


----------

